# Big George Moody



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

This is a guy I had the priviledge of playing with and learning from in the mid 1980's This video doesn't even begin to show what George could do.

[video=youtube;PqQwa1lwEvs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqQwa1lwEvs[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

And another one:

[video=youtube;D-oAg3b_Bqk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-oAg3b_Bqk[/video]


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, very cool. Brian Sklar with his rug on and Freddie Pelletier, who's no slouch either. It's not really possible for anyone to pick that fast with a thumbpick!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not often you see a good player packing a Peavey T-60. Not a criticism, just a rarity.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Fastest thumb i have ever seen !!!


----------

